# Cancelled. Puyallup swap



## redline1968 (Mar 11, 2020)

Well im sure its cancelled... the wash swapmeet in puyallop.. it sucks but not many show up so oh well...lol....


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2020)

CV-19?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 11, 2020)

Yep Corona chalked up another victim of  her virus.. The Puyallup Almost spring Swap is canceled...


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 11, 2020)

Let hope the portland auto doesnt sh--t out too but ive got a bad feeling on this..


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> Let hope the portland auto doesnt sh--t out too but ive got a bad feeling on this..



Crap. I was hoping to make that this year...


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 11, 2020)

There doing something and i think its gonna be announced but who knows⁸







fordmike65 said:


> Crap. I was hoping to make that this year...


----------



## kreika (Mar 11, 2020)

The wife just read the NBA just canceled this season. Actor Tom Hanks and his wife tested positive in Australia. Oh my....


----------



## JimScott (Mar 11, 2020)

Whats the target date for the swap meet this year? I havent seen any flyers yet? - Jim Scott/ Portland


----------



## Shawn Michael (Mar 11, 2020)

JimScott said:


> Whats the target date for the swap meet this year? I havent seen any flyers yet? - Jim Scott/ Portland



If you are talking about the Portland auto Swapmeet its April 3rd, 4th, and 5th.


----------



## JimScott (Mar 11, 2020)

No, Im asking out the Puyallup swap, so it's been officially cancelled?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 11, 2020)

JimScott said:


> No, Im asking out the Puyallup swap, so it's been officially cancelled?



It was scheduled for March 14th and 15th and yes it is officially cancelled.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 12, 2020)

Portland auto swap is gone for this year...as is the roadster show.. oh man im gonna be soo board...this sux...


----------

